

Ask HN: What if Elon Musk would be the new Microsoft CEO? - bouncmpe

I know that it&#x27;s impossible but wouldn&#x27;t it be amazing? What are your thoughts?
======
devx
I don't think Musk would like the Microsoft culture and environment, even as a
CEO of it. Google might be a better fit, especially with Google X and self-
driving cars, but he wouldn't be too excited about making apps and web apps
anymore.

